# Feeling down from COVID-19



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't been able to play with anyone else in months. Sat down to record something and this came out.


__
https://soundcloud.com/kerrydbrown%2Fblues-in-a-minor


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Crap, I was just getting used to covid and nope we have to deal with covis to! 2020 sucks


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Chitmo said:


> Crap, I was just getting used to covid and nope we have to deal with covis to! 2020 sucks


I fixed it. Now your post doesn't make sense


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

A list of the gear used in this recording:

Mac Mini running GarageBand.
All the amps are sims built into GarageBand.
GarageBand drum loop
Apogee Jam USB interface
Vantage VP795 guitar - rhythm and bass tracks
Epiphone Les Paul Jr P90 - slide guitar
Epiphone Dot with Sigil pickups - lead track


----------

